# Blinc Products



## orelia1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been searching forever for good makeup products that would emphasize my eyes.  Recently I saw a magazine add for blinc mascara and decided I had to try it.  I am now hooked on all of their products!  Their eyeliner, mascara, and eyebrow mousse are amazing! Their whole line of products are my new obsession.  So girls if you are looking for makeup that actually last....go to blinc's website!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 15, 2011)

I really love the Kiss Me mascara, although I don't wear it all the time. I've never tried anything else, though. What is this eyebrow mousse you speak of? What do you use it for, and how to you apply it?


----------



## orelia1 (Feb 15, 2011)

The eyebrow mousse is like an eyebrow pencil but BETTER! You use it to enhance them and fill in any spots that may be uneven.  I love it because it is really natural looking and never smudges (I have been stuck in the rain and nothing happened!).  You apply it by using the brush to sweep across your eyebrows.  I do it in short stokes to give the appearance of natural hairs...you should really try it out!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm... sounds intriguing.  Thanks for the tip - I'll have to take a closer look!


----------



## orelia1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I also recently tried blinc's "Eyeshadow Phase One" and I loved it! I used to use Urban Decay's primer, but I like this one better.  So if you need a primer I would also try blinc's.


----------

